# Any alternatives for Cytomax?



## arson1

The last issue of Mens Health had a Drink This Not That section in which is stated Cytomax was the worst workout drink! Any Suggestions on alternatives? I usually fill both my bottles with cytomax.


----------



## Creakyknees

hmm.... I've used Cytomax for many years... I like it for crits, anything under 2 hours or so, works fine for me. 

did the article mention any alternatives? there are about a million of them out there.


----------



## Jim311

Why exactly did they hate on Cytomax?


----------



## indysteel

Here's what Men's Health has to say:

Worst Sport Drink
Cytosport Performance Plus Cool Citrus Cytomax
(20 oz bottle) 130 calories / 0 g fat / 7 g sugar
Ending your workout by guzzling a typical sport drink only sets your weight-loss goals back. This one contains a cocktail of natural and artificial sweeteners, plus a laundry list of unpronounceable additives; and the jumbo-sized bottle gives you calories without the muscle-building protein payload of milk.

Drink This Instead!
Zico Pure Coconut Water Mango
(11 oz container) 60 calories / 0 g fat / 14 g sugar
While coconut water doesn't offer the protein you need after a workout, neither do any of the major sport drinks. But an 11-ounce serving packs more potassium than a banana (and a lot more than your average sport drink), and does so with a modest calorie toll and just three ingredients.

I don't know about the rest of you, but I use Cytomax only during longer/hotter rides for both calorie and electrolyte replacement. I don't drink it after rides, nor do I look to it as a protein source. It seems Men's Health takes issue with it primarily as a post-workout drink. Any calorie-dense sports drink, however, would be just as problematic on that basis.


----------



## S_Top_Sign

Men's health is a bunch of vain, calorie-counting weenies IMO. If it works for you, drink it. These guys will sensationalize anything that has a high calorie count, but you need those calories in training.

Hell, my favorite mass-produced mix is Perpetuem, which mixes up at almost twice the calorie count as cytomax at the 1x concentration.

Cytomax is definitely a before and during type drink... I'm not sure why they were even considering it post-workout, when you'd want a higher protein content anyway? Must have been a slow news day.

If you're really concerned, just drink water.


----------



## Creakyknees

I'm wondering how many ads the Zico company has paid for at Men's Health.


----------



## mdmoore99

Try ProLong

http://www.ritteracing.com/blog/videos/


----------



## 97G8tr

How can any you drink that sugar water? I drank it on a hot day on a long 7 mile climb and almost got sick. Gross stuff IMO


----------



## gardenrunner

I like Hammer Nutrition Perpetuem. The Unflavored tastes like yellow cake batter. It doesn't make you sick or feel sticky/sweet when it's hot out either. It always agrees with the GI tract as well. Great stuff.


http://www.hammernutrition.com/products/perpetuem.pp.html?navcat=fuels-energy-drinks

They also make Sustained Energy. Never used it but I've heard great things about it for rides 2+ hrs long.

http://www.hammernutrition.com/products/sustained-energy.se.html?navcat=fuels-energy-drinks


----------



## Terex

Amino Vital - and a banana.


----------



## indysteel

97G8tr said:


> How can any you drink that sugar water? I drank it on a hot day on a long 7 mile climb and almost got sick. Gross stuff IMO


Well, no one sports drink is to everyone's tastes. I prefer certain Cytomax flavors to most other powdered drink mixes. I don't mix it quite to full strength, which helps with the taste. Other brands bother my stomach. 

Given how many products are on the market, it appears I'm not the only one who likes "that sugar water." Sugar = carbs = energy. But, hey; to each their own.


----------



## pdh777

Try Cytomax Naturals - they work well. Easy on tthe stomach and they work during excercise.

As others have noted - do not understand why Men's Health is suggesting using Cytomax after a workout - not the intention, not the function of the product.

I've found Endurox R4 to good post workout recovery drink - as well as Chocolate soy milk, and skim milk.


----------



## Lazy Spinner

If you want to be a shallow, 5% body fat gym rat with eight pack abs obsessed with "20 Tips to Get Her Hot" and how to get the fab style seen on "Mad Men", then take their advice.

Cytomax is an on the bike electrolyte replenishment drink. Post ride recovery is water, a good meal, and a beer. Time honored tradition!


----------



## jmess

When I switched to Powerbar endurance my stomach was much happier. It took me a couple years to figure out Cytomax was causing my stomach problems. Powerbar is probably rated the 2nd worst drink


----------



## chuckice

EFS Drink + Heed.


----------



## Hula Hoop

Good lord, those guys at Mens Health are clueless.
Leafed though it once at a doctors office, stunned at the useless,
non\misinformation. What you have to do, see, is develop your
spidey sense, your BS meter should be pegged right about now.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive

I like carrot juice. Then again, I just like carrot juice. Anytime. All the time.

The article sounds like B.S. to me.


----------



## cyclesport45

Perpetuem. Works for me, for many reasons. Does Cytomax NOT work for you? Screw the article, it's useless next to your own personal experience.


----------



## deadleg

I like the hammer products, HEED and perpetuem. They seem to provide a less sugary source of carbs. Also like their gel in flasks, misked with a little water. No bonking!


----------



## god_of_cycling

Mens Health didn't like it mainly because it didn't have protein.

Big deal. As a cyclist you're more interested in the carbohydrates, as a source of energy, not protein for building muscles.

Protein in a recovery drink after the ride can be helpful.


----------



## god_of_cycling

Mens Health didn't like it mainly because it didn't have protein.

Big deal. As a cyclist you're more interested in the carbohydrates, as a source of energy, not protein for building muscles.

Protein in a recovery drink after the ride can be helpful.


----------



## Kram

Gatorade. Powdered version. Cheap, and doesn't make me sick. I used to use other expensive drinks and guess what? I don't perform/feel any better or worse from using Gatorade. And I can get a huge cannister for less than $10.


----------



## rydbyk

Cytomax is OK if you can tolerate the taste.

Carbo Pro + Elixer tablet is great. (Lacking protein if you need it though)

Hammer products have worked well for me.

ProLong (funny name) but seems OK too.

So many valid options out there. Men's Health is a joke.


----------



## Jim311

indysteel said:


> Here's what Men's Health has to say:
> 
> Worst Sport Drink
> Cytosport Performance Plus Cool Citrus Cytomax
> (20 oz bottle) 130 calories / 0 g fat / 7 g sugar
> 
> Drink This Instead!
> Zico Pure Coconut Water Mango
> (11 oz container) 60 calories / 0 g fat / 14 g sugar



So wait a minute, we're bashing Cyto for having more calories but no protein, and then recommending a drink that has nearly as many calories and also no protein as a supplement? If you look at the serving size, the two drinks they recommend are almost exactly the same in their nutritional value. The only difference is that maybe one does not have a "laundry list" of chemicals you can't pronounce.. as if that is a valid reason for anything. You can demonize even the most harmless of things by pronouncing it by it's chemical name, like dihydrogen monoxide.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

My wife and I love Cytomax - I mix mine pretty weak, but it works great. I've done a bunch of centuries and double-centuries on Cytomax.


----------



## ldh6

deadleg said:


> I like the hammer products, HEED and perpetuem. They seem to provide a less sugary source of carbs. Also like their gel in flasks, misked with a little water. No bonking!


+1 for Hammer products. I used to buy the bulk Gatorade powder and PowerBar Gel, but found that I don't fade nearly as much when using Hammer HEED and Hammer Gels.


----------



## zoikz

*Keep coming back*

Started using it jeez....twenty years back. I've tried a lot of different products, but I keep coming back to Cytomax. Everyone has their individual tastes, but it always works for me. I use it super diluted. I do like enervit. Nuun is also really great, especially when you want zero cal. Don't like the taste of Hammer or Accelerade. Stuff with a lot of protein tends to upset my stomach, plus I'm not sold on you needing protein when you ride. Tried Prolong for awhile, while I like the idea, it felt like I always had a coating of flour in the back of my throat and didn't quench my thirst.
One thing I hate about Cytomax is it rots your bottles. Leave it in for over 24h and it looks like a swamp.
My new love is Coke. I ususally never drink the stuff unless their is a lot of rum in it, but on the last legs of a long ride, stop by a gas station and suck down 1-2 cans of Coke. My god it is awesome.


----------



## Kram

Caffiene is a wonderful thing. If it's OK for the pros, how bad can it be?


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Hot stuff*



zoikz said:


> My new love is Coke. I ususally never drink the stuff unless their is a lot of rum in it, but on the last legs of a long ride, stop by a gas station and suck down 1-2 cans of Coke. My god it is awesome.


Caffeine and sugar: it's the elixir of the gods!


----------



## DrRoebuck

Creakyknees said:


> did the article mention any alternatives? there are about a million of them out there.


I've tried dozens of drinks. This one is the best I've tried:


----------



## tindrum

i swore off coke, and everything else with that much sugar, salt, and HF corn syrup years ago as part of a general get-healthy-again plan. about a month ago though, i was doing a difficult 70 miles or so and after about 50 i had to stop and get something in my system or give up the ride, as my clif bar and gels i took weren't cutting it. i ended up with a cherry coke and a payday, something i am sure no health magazine would ever recommend, but i ended up doing 70 that day and more, and feeling great. the 5 tough hours on the bike at roughly 800 calories being burned an hour more than made up for the junky stuff i refueled with  this is all kind of off topic in a thread about cytomax i know, but i guess the point is nutrition is very, very important, though you need to come to your own conclusions. a cheeseburger and milkshake is great when you've really earned it.


----------



## atpjunkie

*me too*



Kram said:


> Gatorade. Powdered version. Cheap, and doesn't make me sick. I used to use other expensive drinks and guess what? I don't perform/feel any better or worse from using Gatorade. And I can get a huge cannister for less than $10.


and $8 for an equivalent amount to $25 worth of stuff from a bike shop

NEVER read Mens Health for stuff like this. They schlock lo-carb beers. Most 'fitness' magazines don't get cyclists LOVE carbs. Hell on a 4 hr ride we can't get enough of them in.

Mens Health is for guys who spend more time in the mirror than turning a pedal in anger

if you are riding hard, for me an 800 plus calorie an hour turn having a high calorie sport drink isn't gonna hurt

so Mens Health STCB


----------



## atpjunkie

indysteel said:


> Here's what Men's Health has to say:
> 
> Worst Sport Drink
> Cytosport Performance Plus Cool Citrus Cytomax
> (20 oz bottle) 130 calories / 0 g fat / 7 g sugar
> Ending your workout by guzzling a typical sport drink only sets your weight-loss goals back. This one contains a cocktail of natural and artificial sweeteners, plus a laundry list of unpronounceable additives; and the jumbo-sized bottle gives you calories without the muscle-building protein payload of milk.
> 
> Drink This Instead!
> Zico Pure Coconut Water Mango
> (11 oz container) 60 calories / 0 g fat / 14 g sugar
> While coconut water doesn't offer the protein you need after a workout, neither do any of the major sport drinks. But an 11-ounce serving packs more potassium than a banana (and a lot more than your average sport drink), and does so with a modest calorie toll and just three ingredients.
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you, but I use Cytomax only during longer/hotter rides for both calorie and electrolyte replacement. I don't drink it after rides, nor do I look to it as a protein source. It seems Men's Health takes issue with it primarily as a post-workout drink. Any calorie-dense sports drink, however, would be just as problematic on that basis.


a) cyclists aren't really looking for any protein intake during a ride unless it is to manage 
their insulin for better sugar/carb uptake (1/5 ration)

b) at 800 calories an hour 130 calories doesn't mean squat


----------



## Terex

atpjunkie said:


> and $8 for an equivalent amount to $25 worth of stuff from a bike shop
> 
> NEVER read Mens Health for stuff like this. They schlock lo-carb beers. Most 'fitness' magazines don't get cyclists LOVE carbs. Hell on a 4 hr ride we can't get enough of them in.
> 
> Mens Health is for guys who spend more time in the mirror than turning a pedal in anger
> 
> if you are riding hard, for me an 800 plus calorie an hour turn having a high calorie sport drink isn't gonna hurt
> 
> so Mens Health STCB


At the end of the Hell of Hunterdon, out of Lambertville, NJ they were serving local micro-brew beer and pizza. I told one of the guys running the event that my computer told me that I could afford to drink 3584 cal. worth of beer. I had two. They were good. So was the pizza.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Moderation*



tindrum said:


> i swore off coke, and everything else with that much sugar, salt, and HF corn syrup years ago as part of a general get-healthy-again plan. about a month ago though, i was doing a difficult 70 miles or so and after about 50 i had to stop and get something in my system or give up the ride, as my clif bar and gels i took weren't cutting it. i ended up with a cherry coke and a payday, something i am sure no health magazine would ever recommend, but i ended up doing 70 that day and more, and feeling great. the 5 tough hours on the bike at roughly 800 calories being burned an hour more than made up for the junky stuff i refueled with  this is all kind of off topic in a thread about cytomax i know, but i guess the point is nutrition is very, very important, though you need to come to your own conclusions. a cheeseburger and milkshake is great when you've really earned it.


I eat what by American standards would be considered a very high quality diet, but that doesn't stop me for one second from drinking a Coke on a bike ride. Everything in moderation. HFCS is just sugar, and it is eating it in excess that is the problem, not the fact that it is HFCS. If you're exercising hard in hot weather, restricting salt makes no sense at all. Also, only about a third of the population is significantly salt senstive when it comes to blood pressure, so that is another often overblown issue. And how you could think that somehow Cliff bars and gels were "healthy" and a Coke was not is somewhat mystifying


----------



## heathb

Does Mens Health know that Cytomax is being used by cyclists that are running 85% or more of the LT.

Carbs are the energy source your cells need.

Honestly if someone is hitting it hard on the bike then even a Coke is sure better than nothing. You still see the guys at the TDF drinking these out on the road and they have been for decades. Just remember to shake it and get rid of some of the carbonation so your gut doesn't get upset. I used to finish every ride years ago with a Coke, nothing hit the spot more.


----------



## swimbody

HFCS is not just sugar...its Monsanto engineered corn, its forced upon corn growers to grow to convert into HFCS. Its not just a simple sugar, its what is causing a health epidemic in the states and we don't even know really why its happening.

I use Cytomax during my two hour swim workouts. I drink 20 oz over that period taking swigs here and there. Its something my stomach likes so I use it. I've used other "purer" drinks and got the same stomach problems as others have griped here. To each his/her own.


----------



## Haridic

Hula Hoop said:


> Good lord, those guys at Mens Health are clueless.
> Leafed though it once at a doctors office, stunned at the useless,
> non\misinformation. What you have to do, see, is develop your
> spidey sense, your BS meter should be pegged right about now.


Exactly right.


----------



## S_Top_Sign

I'm sorry, but this is completely wrong. This is a huge misconception which needs to righted.

HFCS is sugar, molecularly speaking. Here's why:

- Sucrose is fructose and glucose linked via an alpha 1,2 glycosidic bond. This yields a 50% mixture of fructose and glucose once the bond is hydrolyzed (which occurs in the stomach via acidic inversion, and in the small intestine by an enzyme called sucrase). 
- HFCS is an aqueous mixture of pure fructose and pure glucose, combined in desired proportions to achieve specific characteristics. The most common is 55% fructose and 45% glucose. This is the same as honey. Honey contains different proteins which give it color and flavor, but he sugar/calorie content is the same as HFCS.

There has yet to be a quality study demonstrating any direct deleterious effects of HFCS ingestion. The problem is that because it is in very many products, it has slipped sugar into parts of the average western diet where it doesn't belong. "Hidden" sugars, are a problem, yes. It's not the HFCS - there is nothing metabolically dangerous about it.

As far as an epidemic, that can definitely be argued, yes. Again, it's because there is vastly more sugar in our diets. This coincides with HFCS introduction in the middle of the 20th century - but remember, correlation is not causation.

Some good articles:
The history of HFCS, and a bit about it's manufacture:
www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19719134
A direct challenge to the obesity epidemic claim:
www.ajcn.org/cgi/reprint/88/6/1716S.pdf
A bit about sucrose metabolism:
www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC292489/.../jcinvest00251-0062.pdf
More about fructose and HF syrup manufacture:
www.ajcn.org/cgi/reprint/58/5/724S.pdf

Very good information in those four documents. It comes down to personal responsibility, not biochemical poisoning.

I don't approve of Monsanto's predatory pricing, dumping and virtual monopoly on farmers, but this is a different issue than the scare tactic often employed by the media/health nuts who want to crucify HFCS before the general public knows anything about it.


----------



## atpjunkie

*well the guys at Mens Health*



god_of_cycling said:


> Mens Health didn't like it mainly because it didn't have protein.
> 
> Big deal. As a cyclist you're more interested in the carbohydrates, as a source of energy, not protein for building muscles.
> 
> Protein in a recovery drink after the ride can be helpful.


get their protein in the sauna after a good workout


----------



## DrRoebuck

S_Top_Sign said:


> I'm sorry, but this is completely wrong. This is a huge misconception which needs to righted.
> 
> HFCS is sugar, molecularly speaking. Here's why:
> 
> - Sucrose is fructose and glucose linked via an alpha 1,2 glycosidic bond. This yields a 50% mixture of fructose and glucose once the bond is hydrolyzed (which occurs in the stomach via acidic inversion, and in the small intestine by an enzyme called sucrase).
> - HFCS is an aqueous mixture of pure fructose and pure glucose, combined in desired proportions to achieve specific characteristics. The most common is 55% fructose and 45% glucose. This is the same as honey. Honey contains different proteins which give it color and flavor, but he sugar/calorie content is the same as HFCS.
> 
> There has yet to be a quality study demonstrating any direct deleterious effects of HFCS ingestion. The problem is that because it is in very many products, it has slipped sugar into parts of the average western diet where it doesn't belong. "Hidden" sugars, are a problem, yes. It's not the HFCS - there is nothing metabolically dangerous about it.
> 
> As far as an epidemic, that can definitely be argued, yes. Again, it's because there is vastly more sugar in our diets. This coincides with HFCS introduction in the middle of the 20th century - but remember, correlation is not causation.
> 
> Some good articles:
> The history of HFCS, and a bit about it's manufacture:
> www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19719134
> A direct challenge to the obesity epidemic claim:
> www.ajcn.org/cgi/reprint/88/6/1716S.pdf
> A bit about sucrose metabolism:
> www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC292489/.../jcinvest00251-0062.pdf
> More about fructose and HF syrup manufacture:
> www.ajcn.org/cgi/reprint/58/5/724S.pdf
> 
> Very good information in those four documents. It comes down to personal responsibility, not biochemical poisoning.
> 
> I don't approve of Monsanto's predatory pricing, dumping and virtual monopoly on farmers, but this is a different issue than the scare tactic often employed by the media/health nuts who want to crucify HFCS before the general public knows anything about it.


It's my understanding that when the body metabolizes fructose, it's converted to triglycerides in the bloodstream, which can lead to heart disease. And since HFCS contains a higher percentage of fructose than cane sugar, it's therefore more of a health risk.

Health issues aside, we can also talk about what the government subsidization of corn does to our top soil, environment and small farmers, etc. Not to mention what it does to the livestock we feed it to ...

HFCS is a cheap alternative to sugar. There's a reason for that. Like most cheap alternatives, we're paying for it one way or another.

Important note: I'm not a real doctor.


----------



## pw1972

It's all about personal preference. My suggestion, drink whatever doesn't upset your stomach, and tastes well enough for you to drink over your long rides. After 6 or 8 hours in on a bike and in heat, almost any drink will start to taste like crap when it's warm.

I use Cytomax, but also use Gatorade, Powerade or whatever is available. I'm lucky enough that most of these don't upset my stomach a long, hot ride.




arson1 said:


> The last issue of Mens Health had a Drink This Not That section in which is stated Cytomax was the worst workout drink! Any Suggestions on alternatives? I usually fill both my bottles with cytomax.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Pure nonsense*



swimbody said:


> HFCS is not just sugar...its Monsanto engineered corn, its forced upon corn growers to grow to convert into HFCS. Its not just a simple sugar, its what is causing a health epidemic in the states and we don't even know really why its happening.


Shall we categorize this as inability to understand science or drinking the cool aid? HFCS was around well before there was any GMO corn, from Monsanto or anyone else. As noted by S_Top_Sign, it's about too much sugar in the diet, not about HFCS specifically. Get a grip.


----------



## swimbody

And I'm not a doctor either. I'm just very suspect of a crooked government's interest in forcing our farmers to create corn empires for low returns to the farmers. Its all about money and cost to you the taxpayer, so they say. Don't think for one minute that its about you. Its "their" money. 

HFCS rose to prominence in the early 80s and subsequently, obesity has exploded in that very time frame.


----------



## wannabee

I have no opinion on Cytomax as I have never tried it. If you are interested in alternatives, here is what I use: www.hammernutrition.com.


----------



## Borti

I use first endurance liquid shots for on ride nutrition. My body won't digest any bars when putting out big efforts on long rides and they require too much water so a sugar bottle with a moderate glycemic index is perfect. They can allow you to put in really hard / great efforts for hours. 

For post work-out - I use Ultragen. I am a big believer in post workout carb / protein shakes but, in addition to being effective (though this is my own experience), it mixes way easier than the Evopro I used to use and I have zero digestion issues.

Other than the above - I drink tons of water and have a pretty solid diet.


----------



## PhysioJoe

So if Men's Health had an article on the "fastest bikes" and yours was not on the list, you would be listing it on eBay asap right? Because these guys know alot more than you do, right? 

These guys think cycling is a 45 minute spin class, I'm guessing you are using cytomax on rides much longer. They also probably ride about 1w/kg  Completely different workout objectives, you wouldn't go up to one of them in the gym and call them stupid for the protein power theyre using.

-Physiojoe


----------



## heathb

Truth be told most all of us could stand to get most of all the sugar out of our diet, going back to a diet that centers around veggies, lower glycemic carbs, lean protein and healthy unsaturated fats.

And most of us are training sub 2 hrs/day. The only thing you would need is water at that point. You can eat when you get home and a few hours before you ride. 

As for HFCS, I personally don't have it in my diet anymore. I honestly don't even use sports drinks anymore, I prefer solid foods. Give me a huge bowl of whole wheat pasta, beans, wild rice 8 hours before I ride and I'll have plenty stocked up for any ride that last 2 hours or less. 

I think most of the sports drinks equate to comfort foods for those that are just going out for 2 hour hammer ride. Need something sugary...a little pleasure with the pain.


----------



## mymilkexpired

Hammer products are great. You may also want to give these guys a look, http://www.infinitnutrition.us/

I've just started using their products.


----------



## Hula Hoop

related question, as to the electolyte part of Cytomax, the ingredients list
calcium succinate, potassium succinate and magnesium succinate. I would
like to add more electrolytes to my Cytomax, and Endurolyte is a bit pricy
Would there be any way to get an equivalent of the 4 electrolytes, premix
and add to my water bottles. As for the eat bananas and fig newton guys,
I dig you, really I do (not being facetious), but on my group rides, stopping
to eat is either impossible or extremely problematic.


----------



## veloci1

Firstendureance products are great. i use their bars, recovery drink and energy drink. they are one of the best i've tried. even their Gel is one of the best out there. easy to digest and it does make a difference.

just my .02c.


----------



## Creakyknees

Hula Hoop said:


> ... stopping to eat ...


you're doing it wrong. learn to eat while riding.


----------



## Opus51569

Plain old water for me, most times. Otherwise...


----------



## sdeeer

swimbody said:


> HFCS is not just sugar...its Monsanto engineered corn, its forced upon corn growers to grow to convert into HFCS. Its not just a simple sugar, its what is causing a health epidemic in the states and we don't even know really why its happening.
> 
> .


'
HFCS in athletes = good workout carbs (i.e no negative health outcomes) and positive performance outcomes.

HFCS or too much fructose in Seds (sedentary people or typical amercians in chronic positive energy balance) = bad due to increased Fat precursors in the liver among other things. HFCS and added sugar add no value to the diet of Seds. They need to eat less, not more. Added sugars and refined carbs are not satiating and add no additional nutrients to the diet.

Athletes who train 10hour or more per week can eat almost what ever they want and not (for the most part) experience the negative health outcomes as long as they are not gaining weight. Athletes create negative energy balance during training, which "moves" muscle glycogen and oxidize fat. I could cite the papers and get all scientific but I wont. Its all about energy balance when relating back to health.

Seds barely move muslce glycogen on a daily basis. The combination of chronic positive energy balance, foods that contribute to over consumption, and foods that contain nutrients such as fructose and saturated fat contribute negative health outcomes when in positive energy balance

Edit: I did not read S_Top_Sign's post before posting this. I guess he already covered this......


----------



## sdeeer

http://www.getsetgosports.com/content/azevedo-plos-1-lactate-2.pdf

a recent paper (2007) compared cytomax to gatorade (see above link) 

Basically, cytomax increased performance compared to gatorade.


----------



## god_of_cycling

sdeeer said:


> http://www.getsetgosports.com/content/azevedo-plos-1-lactate-2.pdf
> 
> a recent paper (2007) compared cytomax to gatorade (see above link)
> 
> Basically, cytomax increased performance compared to gatorade.


That study was paid for by CytoSport - the makers of CytoMax.


----------



## sdeeer

That doesn't necessarily mean the data is "fixed" to show that the supplement from the sponsor is better than the comparison supplement. 

I can not speak personally about that data, but have been funded by industry/supplement companies to research their products and have published both favorable and unfavorable results. Typically if it is favorable, they want you to mention thier product by name, and if it is not favorable, you generically describe it in the write up.

With out picking it to shreds, it looks like a fine study other than the addition of a true control (placebo) group.


----------



## Lookbiker

Riding harder and longer is simply an excuse for me to drink Cytomax, Green Apple.


----------

